# Leggendo Sandor Marai



## dammi un nome (21 Ottobre 2012)

"Due persone che significhino qualcosa l'una per l'altra non possono vivere covando un segreto nel cuore. In ciò consiste il tradimento. Tutto il resto non ha poi una grande importanza… riguarda il cor-po e il più delle volte non è che un triste affanno. Amori calcolati, a ore, che si svolgono in luoghi prestabiliti, senza alcuna spontaneità… è così triste e meschino. E dietro tutto cova un ignobile segreto. che infetta la convivenza, come se da qualche parte in quella bella casa, magari sotto il canapè, ci fosse un cadavere in decomposizione."


"Non credo nei Don Giovanni, non credo sia lecito vivere con più donne contemporaneamene. Si dovrebbe invece fare di un unico corpo lo strumento dal quale trarre ogni melodia."



"Improvvisamente ho capito che non c'è nessuna persona giusta. Non esiste né in terra né in cielo né da nessun'altra parte, puoi starne certa. Esistono soltanto le persone, e in ognuna c'è un pizzico di quella giusta, ma in nessuna c'è tutto quello che ci aspettiamo e speriamo. Nessuna racchiude in sé tutto questo, e non esiste quella certa figura, l'unica, la meravigliosa, la sola che potrà darci la felicità. Esistono soltanto delle persone, e in ognuna ci sono scorie e raggi di luce, tutto…"



"Amare significa semplicemente conoscere appieno la gioia e poi morire."



Amo particolarmente Marai, perchè mi sa parlare cosi. 

le porgo a voi queste parole  tra tante, per auguravi una buona giornata.


----------



## Circe off line (21 Ottobre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> [/FONT][/COLOR]"Improvvisamente ho capito che non c'è nessuna persona giusta. Non esiste né in terra né in cielo né da nessun'altra parte, puoi starne certa. Esistono soltanto le persone, e in ognuna c'è un pizzico di quella giusta, ma in nessuna c'è tutto quello che ci aspettiamo e speriamo. Nessuna racchiude in sé tutto questo, e non esiste quella certa figura, l'unica, la meravigliosa, la sola che potrà darci la felicità. Esistono soltanto delle persone, e in ognuna ci sono scorie e raggi di luce, tutto…"


Ecco questa è la consapevolezza che ho raggiunto ora. Fanculo le gocce, la depressione. Ne ho le palle piene. I ragionamenti, le paranoie, i perché.... L'idealizzazione, la stima. 
Basta.
Ecco. 
Buona giornata anche a te!


----------



## dammi un nome (21 Ottobre 2012)

Circe off line ha detto:


> Ecco questa è la consapevolezza che ho raggiunto ora. Fanculo le gocce, la depressione. Ne ho le palle piene. I ragionamenti, le paranoie, i perché.... L'idealizzazione, la stima.
> Basta.
> Ecco.
> Buona giornata anche a te!



Circe, leggi" la Donna giusta",ti aiuterà.:smile: vedrai.


----------



## Innominata (21 Ottobre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> "Due persone che significhino qualcosa l'una per l'altra non possono vivere covando un segreto nel cuore. In ciò consiste il tradimento. Tutto il resto non ha poi una grande importanza… riguarda il cor-po e il più delle volte non è che un triste affanno. Amori calcolati, a ore, che si svolgono in luoghi prestabiliti, senza alcuna spontaneità… è così triste e meschino. E dietro tutto cova un ignobile segreto. che infetta la convivenza, come se da qualche parte in quella bella casa, magari sotto il canapè, ci fosse un cadavere in decomposizione."
> 
> 
> "Non credo nei Don Giovanni, non credo sia lecito vivere con più donne contemporaneamene. Si dovrebbe invece fare di un unico corpo lo strumento dal quale trarre ogni melodia."
> ...


Bello, bellissimo, grazie. Non sono solo d'accordo sul significato che (credo) venga affidato all'aggettivo "giusta", persona giusta. Una persona, ahimé, non ha bisogno di essere giusta per legare il tuo destino al suo, e senza scomodare il solenne destino, non c'è bisogno che la persona che invade o occupa la tua quotidianità, i pensieri, sia quella che abbia quelle meravigliose qualità che danno la felicità. Credo accada raramente. Quella è appunto la speranza, l'ideale, forse l'utopia, se no, non essendo masochista e lo giuro,  non si spiegherebbe perché la mia felicità è quella di condividere ore atmosfere vicende tavolo letto con un uomo labile, umorale, che passa da siderazioni agghiaccianti a insopportabili simbiosi, è pure sovrappeso e russa.


----------



## Circe off line (21 Ottobre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> Circe, leggi" la Donna giusta",ti aiuterà.:smile: vedrai.


L'autore?


----------



## dammi un nome (21 Ottobre 2012)

Innominata ha detto:


> Bello, bellissimo, grazie. Non sono solo d'accordo sul significato che (credo) venga affidato all'aggettivo "giusta", persona giusta. Una persona, ahimé, non ha bisogno di essere giusta per legare il tuo destino al suo, e senza scomodare il solenne destino, non c'è bisogno che la persona che invade o occupa la tua quotidianità, i pensieri, sia quella che abbia quelle meravigliose qualità che danno la felicità. Credo accada raramente. Quella è appunto la speranza, l'ideale, forse l'utopia, se no, non essendo masochista e lo giuro,  non si spiegherebbe perché la mia felicità è quella di condividere ore atmosfere vicende tavolo letto con un uomo labile, umorale, che passa da siderazioni agghiaccianti a insopportabili simbiosi, è pure sovrappeso e russa.


e hai colto bene Innominata.il titolo è in realtà una provocazione. leggi il romanzo e vedrai che questo tuo modo di sentire verrà non confermato ma soprattutto alimentato.


----------



## dammi un nome (21 Ottobre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> e hai colto bene Innominata.il titolo è in realtà una provocazione. leggi il romanzo e vedrai che questo tuo modo di sentire verrà non confermato ma soprattutto alimentato.




romanzo che anche in questo caso è " la Donna giusta".


----------



## dammi un nome (21 Ottobre 2012)

Circe off line ha detto:


> L'autore?


Sandor Marai.

Scrittore Ungerese moderno. morto suicida, lasciando un biglietto alla polizia, dove indicava l ora, e il luogo in cui avrebbero potuto trovare il suo corpo.


----------



## Circe (21 Ottobre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> Sandor Marai.
> 
> Scrittore Ungerese moderno. morto suicida, lasciando un biglietto alla polizia, dove indicava l ora, e il luogo in cui avrebbero potuto trovare il suo corpo.


Appena finisco quello che sto leggendo me lo procuro!


----------



## contepinceton (21 Ottobre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> romanzo che anche in questo caso è " la Donna giusta".


Ma non è meglio la donna della domenica di quei vecchi pazzi che ebbi modo di conoscere all' università...grazie ad un seminario...di Fruttero e Lucentini? Eh?

Cioè se metti assieme io e Lothar...viene fuori proprio una sorta di quei due...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Franco Lucentini ci raccontava che da universitario andava nei casini...con buona pace di tutti...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## dammi un nome (21 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma non è meglio la donna della domenica di quei vecchi pazzi che ebbi modo di conoscere all' università...grazie ad un seminario...di Fruttero e Lucentini? Eh?
> 
> Cioè se metti assieme io e Lothar...viene fuori proprio una sorta di quei due...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Franco Lucentini ci raccontava che da universitario andava nei casini...con buona pace di tutti...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



no.


----------



## contepinceton (21 Ottobre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> no.


Beh sta tenta...
Dai io conosco gli ungheresi no?
Ma non hai mai letto niente di quei due matti lì?

Comunque gli ungheresi sono sempre tristi, e si lamentano...

Vi è un detto tra loro...che letteralmente si può tradurre la nostra lingua piange...

La lingua ungherese è strambissima idiomatica...

Per esempio la lampadina per loro è: luce a forma di pera.

[video=youtube;Lvd9QdfQUZg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lvd9QdfQUZg[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (21 Ottobre 2012)

[video=youtube;DlWlcJRZqQc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DlWlcJRZqQc&feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## dammi un nome (21 Ottobre 2012)

Gli ungheresi sono sempre tristi e si lamentano...ma che cavolo dici?

leggiti la Recita di Bolzano, dell ungherese, li c è il Casanova che vorresti essere tu e lothar.

è un capolavoro assoluto. 

No, di fruttero e lucentini non ho letto nulla.


----------



## dammi un nome (21 Ottobre 2012)

ho ascoltato la meditazione.


du palle

mo' passo al successivo


----------



## dammi un nome (21 Ottobre 2012)

Conte, ci hai provato,apprezzo l impegno ma questa musica non ha  nulla a che vedere con Marai, tant'è che tra  l' altro amava profondamente Mozart.


----------



## contepinceton (21 Ottobre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> Conte, ci hai provato,apprezzo l impegno ma questa musica non ha  nulla a che vedere con Marai, tant'è che tra  l' altro amava profondamente Mozart.


:singleeye:
Ma ha molto con gli ungheresi.
[video=youtube;-bsFQxwxgSk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-bsFQxwxgSk&feature=related[/video]


----------



## dammi un nome (22 Ottobre 2012)

oh madonna che angoscia:rotflrima di andare a dormire poi...


ma quando mai ti ho sollecitato

Notte animalo:smile:


----------



## passante (10 Novembre 2012)

*questo.*

Non basta amare qualcuno. Bisogna amare con coraggio. Bisogna amare in modo tale che nulla, né ladri né influenze esterne né leggi umane o divine, possano interferire con questo sentimento. 
_(Marai)

_


----------

